# Needed: Text/Document Reader for Nokia 5200 (S40)



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2007)

Guys, I need a text/document reader for my Nokia 5200, its a Symbian 40 (S40) phone, I hv notes for WAP in MS WORD format so need a s/ware so that i can transfer the word documents to my phone and read it on the go... 

Please, I am a novice to this so dnt hv any idea abt Text/Document readers. 


Do help... 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 15, 2007)

plz use the search function.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=551120&postcount=7


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanx, looking into them right away.. 

I d/loaded Read Maniac from here---> *www.deep-shadows.com/hax/ReadManiac/index.htm did as i was said in the documentation adn installed the application onto my Nokia 5200, now how can i read MS Word documents on my fone ?? I think i'll hv to do sumthing extra..

Please help me guys.....


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## max_demon (Aug 15, 2007)

i have a pdf reader , but it needs registration , i dont have money . that's all


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 15, 2007)

since i hafnt tried it myself, as i've mentioned in that thread i dunno. i'll try and let u know. meanwhile did u try the Doc_viewer app?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 16, 2007)

@ Infra

Yup, i did give the Doc Viewer a shot, but i dunno wenever i start the application, it says this msg.. " Application Access set to Not Allowed" , then i press on "ok" and the Doc Viewer is empty, then i hv noticed there are 2 drives in the doc viewer, C: drive adn E: Drive, do tell me how can i put word files (for testing purpose) adn view using doc Viewer.

The application is installed in the Applications section of my nokia 5200.


Awating reply....

Check ur PM folder....

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 16, 2007)

ok i dunno how is it done in nokia phones, but in SE phones there's an option to set permissions. once its allowed to access the file system it can open .doc files. check for similar settings on ur nokia 5200.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 18, 2007)

^^ Will surely try tat out and thanx for ur PM too 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tincho (Oct 14, 2008)

Plain text editor for s40:
[SIZE=+3][/SIZE]*ar.geocities.com/apuntescelu/
Edit .txt.  Read .rtf , .html, .doc.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 16, 2008)

Appliation Access problem is faced in SO many S40 phones, god knows what Nokia is doing!!
I have many apps like MobilePDF and MobileDOC, but the problem is that there is no option to set application access to "Always allow". We get 4 option sin Application Access>Data Access settings, and only 1st and 4th option is selectable.

Someone PLEASE find solution. I even put the .jar and .jad files in the memory card. How the hell do you give access to these apps??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^

well my .jar files are only games, so i go in Applications (in NOKIA) and enable/use them..


----------

